# Cpu best on e5800 or c2d 7500



## macho84 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys i had been trying to find a better bang for performance and shocked to see that dual core outperformes c2d 7500 in cpu benchmark by 200 points

And cost vise its half the price almost when compared to C2D. So can i go with E5800 CPU. Let me know currently i own pentium d 820 with 2.8 ghz will this bump up the performance the cpu benchmark for this cpu is 750 arround so its almost 3 time performance boost though i wont see practically but i could see some more diffrence. Kindly advise me for the same.'

Recently bought ASUS g41 combo board looking for best budget processor . let me know Since my current intel d945gcl doesnt support 4gb ddr2 ram at full speed with gpu so i am upgrading the cpu.

No input please suggest me


----------



## baccilus (Jul 17, 2011)

What will be the usage? Will you be using it only for benchmarking?


----------



## macho84 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope i will be using for gaming and normal other usage. but tight on budget. kindly let me which application or what the exact usage of the SSE4 Instruction set, As thats the only thing misses in e5800


----------



## macho84 (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally gone to e5800 . Waiting to see the performance change. Currently the cpu indexed by win 7 is 4.5 . While the T7500 2.2GHZ Core 2 Duo mobile is at 5.5. I think it should be closer to 6. Will get back once tested. Hope to see some bump in performance and hate the motor sound on current cpu fan while this runs cooler. 

I am thinking to go for TX3 cooler how good is it. Will it run silent and does it worth than the intel stock cooler. I am wonder to whether will it do the needfull or not.

Wow Performance boost from 4.5 to 6.5 Not sure if real but good jump. 

And gpu from 4.5 to 7.4 very huge jump

Ram from 4.9 to 6.5  very big jump. Totally good upgrade. if this dual core gives this performance definitely core i series is mega jump in performance. Will built one later next beginning year.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ congrats 

TX3 is better than stock cooler and with that mobo and TX3 you can OC the cpu upto 3.6/3.8 Ghz to get more performance boost


----------



## macho84 (Jul 19, 2011)

Top is this good than tx3 or 

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Thermalright Ultra-90-775 CPU Cooling - TheITWares

Let me know the best under 1.5k as i dont want to spent more on this cpu.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

It's better than TX3 but it does not comes with any fans - so you will have to spend 250/450 bucks to get a decent 120mm 1200/2000 RPM fan.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 20, 2011)

where to get that fan. Will it be available in the same shop. i am ok investing good cooler fine if its costing less than 2k

Also suggest me a best 2tb hdd at good online price in local i am getting segate 2tb 5900 rpm at 4.2k. Is it bad when compared to 7200 rpm. i am not going to use 6gbs at all as i my board doesn't support but i my hungry is towards storage as i would need atleast 100 gb a month for storing the downloaded files which keeps on adding every month continuously. 

Right now i had a 80gig internal and 2tb external full. So advice the same. I am running 90 percentage of the games from my external hdd but never felt it was slow at all even played 45gig single avatar movie from external hdd no lag at all at any point . So if usb 2.0 it self is good then usb 3.0 would be better.

Right now here is my req i would be getting my old internal 500gig hdd . so that should be suffice for pc but i would need 2-3tb more hdd suggest me the best max storage with compromised performance a decent one i believe and if possible networking support.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

You can get those 120mm fan made by cooler master in most of the online shops or in your local computer hardware shops.

The price of 2TB 5900RPM HDD is OK (~4k ) and if you are interested in getting an USB3.0 drive you need to have a proper mobo/pci-e x1/x4 card with usb 3.0 support/port and they are way too costly around ~7.5k for 2TB and for storing downloaded files it would be best you for you to get an internal HDD and 5900RPM speed is enough for storage purposes


----------



## macho84 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had only one rear fan pwm connector pin. So help me to choose one. If i already had 120mm fan but its just 1200 rpm not good for cpu. So help me to point one in itwares . Or shall i go with tx3 for now. Which ever is good for long run. As overclocking is not good with this cpu.

It would be better if i had more pwm connectivity to add more fans is there any way to run these fan


----------

